# 2nd go on clomid after m/c and for support at any stage



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I am on my 2nd go as the first ended with a miscarriage but at least it worked so hoping this time it sticks so clomid does work so trying to stay positive. Anyone else on there 2nd go or been on it for a while let us know.


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hiya Cleohegarty! I am starting again next week so will be right with you! sending lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck with your 2nd go as well i have had terrible hot flushes this time hoping it is a good sign .


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Cleo,

Sorry to hear your news- here's hoping you had better luck next time around  

I'm on my 8th cycle but I've only got one tube so you're hopefully in a better, more positive position and the fact that it worked once, is a great sign. Fingers crossed for you   x


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope it all works out are you in long protocol for ivf.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, we found out yesterday as we were in to sign all of our consent forms. Eek!!


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,  I just started my second round of clomid this month. 50 mg's again days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although this first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women. I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the second round works this time.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Thinking of you at this time i am finding it hard as my sis is 15 weeks pregnant and i should be having my scan now and i feel so bad as she has lost two but when they say your sis should have two kids by now what and i would have none not sure how to deal with this. I had to apologise to my sis for getting upset after she phoned me after her scan to tell me everything is alright i feel like such a horrible An evil person help please.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Cleo,

Please don't feel like a bad person; it's perfectly normal!

I've really struggled over this last year as there are 3 work colleagues pregnant, due within 3 months of each other and no less than FIVE friends are all expecting and I've felt awful over thoughts that I've had, trying to avoid them, giving fake smiles when all I want to do is scream (and sometimes punch them in the face!!!!!!!!)

I read something a few weeks ago that has actually made me see things differently. 
I'll not be able to explain it as well, but the gist was that while you're feeling those jealous thoughts, you're not actually jealous of them or the baby as you don't want _their_ baby, you want *YOUR* baby and actually that's true- it's totally freframed my thinking and don't get me wrong, whilst I still struggle with it all and the seeming unfairness of it, it's right...

SOrry I explained that so badly (as well as sounding like a psycho friend who wants to batter all of her friends- I blame it on the Clomifene!!!)

Best of luck


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I understand what you mean and did does make me think differently and also i can say iam happy for you sis but sad as i cannot get pregnant and have my own at the moment thanks it has helped a little i will keep you updated on my progress and let me know how all you ladies get on . Come here for support or share your success stories to give us hope.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Best of luck Cleo


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Hoping clomid is working still having hot flushes was wondering why skme doctors say to wait after a miscarriage have to say i had to wait 8 weeks so decided to take the clomid any advice thanks..


----------



## Jems (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in the same boat........1st round of clomid and a BFP (after very long 2 and bits years and crappy endo) was excited but didnt believe it but literally 2 days after we found out I started bleeding so miscarried not really sure on how far along as positive result kept flashing up (giving us that glimmer that it was holding on) stayed for extra week so think 4-5 weeks. 

I had severe endometriosis- I had excriusiating pains fri am so taken to a and e where they thought I was having an eptopic but turns out normal misscarriage with endo pain all at the same time,.,,..,,cosy little night stay with some morphine (not!!) then out again now.

I rang the clinic today and they have also said to wait to take clomid round 2........why is this?? We would like to get going again straight away. I have such crappy cycles I either bleed every day forever or if they stop they dont return so while its here and ok rather use it but she says to wait for a 'normal' cycle or 4 weeks of bleeding before we can.

How long did you wait to take the clomid again? How's it going this round?
I feel excatly the same re friends babies I actually find myself hoping the newlyweds don't get pregnant yet as know I wouldnt be able to deal with it (makes me feel horrid and would hate one of my friends to actually have the difficulties we have but as same time let me get there first  ***** I know!!!!)

jems


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a bfn i waited until my normal period after miscarriage i was fine then . Onto the thrid round i think they make you wait because of hormones but for my period after the miscarriage it took 8 weeks to arrive so thought what the heck and had it.


----------

